# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Nam >  Tour tham quan Sài Gòn 1 ngày (Giá 140.000 VNĐ/Khách)

## thietht

- *Sáng*, quý khách khởi hành từ văn phòng Sinh đến tham quan tại chùa Giác Lâm, một ngôi chùa cổ nhất thành phố toạ lạc trên đường Lạc Long Quân thuộc quận 11. Kế tiếp, quý khách sẽ lần lượt tới những khu vực Chợ Lớn - Chợ Bình Tây - trung tâm trao đổi mua bán của cộng đồng người Việt và người Hoa tại Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh. Nơi đây còn bảo tồn nguyên vẹn giá trị kiến trúc của người Hoa từ hàng trăm năm trước. Cũng trong buổi sáng, quý khách sẽ đến thăm đền Thiên Hậu, tham quan dọc sông Sài Gòn để thấy hết toàn cảnh thành phố và dừng lại thăm di tích Cảng Nhà Rồng, nơi cách đây gần 1 thế kỷ, Bác Hồ đã ra đi tìm đường cứu nước.

- *Chiều*, tiếp tục chuyến tham quan, quý khách sẽ ghé thăm Dinh Thống Nhất, nơi trước đây là tổng hành dinh của Mỹ đặt tại miền Nam Việt Nam. Bên cạnh đó, quý khách sẽ được chiêm ngưỡng nhà thờ Đức Bà và Bưu điện Thành phố, cả hai đều là những công trình kiến trúc độc đáo theo lối Gothic cổ . Quý khách còn được đến thăm đền Ngọc Hoàng và Uỷ Ban Nhân Dân Thành Phố nằm ngay trung tâm quận 1. Cuối cùng,  quý khách sẽ tham quan bảo tàng chiến tranh, nơi lưu trữ những tài liệu và hình ảnh quý giá về những cuộc chiến tranh của Việt Nam.
5:00 chiều, quý khách kết thúc chuyến tham quan tại văn phòng Sinh. Chia tay quý khách và hẹn gặp lại.

- *Tổ chức tour : Mỗi ngày*

- Giờ khởi hành: 8h30

- Giờ kết thúc: 17h30

- *Giá 140.000 VNĐ/Khách*

*Liên hệ:*

CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN TẬP ĐOÀN NTT

246 - 248 Đề Thám., Q.1,TPHCM
Tel:  +84.8.3838 9593
Fax: +84.8.3836 9322

----------

